# Aerosmith with ZZ Top (Tour Cancelled)



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Aerosmith will tour with ZZ top this summer. A few Canadian dates are scheduled for Ottawa and Toronto. No official schedule is out yet. This beats the ZZ top and Brooks and Dunn combination a few years ago.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

That sounds like an amazing show! Question is, who is the opener?


----------



## passenger (Feb 10, 2006)

with aerosmith and zz, i'm more concerned about the pricing...lol


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Canadian dates so far list Toronto on Sept 3rd and Ottawa on Sept 5th. No other Canadian stops listed


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*bands*

That would be pretty strange zztop and Brooks & Dunn.. seen them both, just seen Brooks & dunn a couple weeks ago.. I am more rock, but it was pretty good.The wife loved it.

Seen ZZtop a few years back, maybe 10 yrs ago.. Cheap trick was with them.. very disappointing.. it would have been better in a bar setting.. too big a venue for them.. Zz top just stood there and played.. nothing special.

Now Areosmith was awesome.. those guys give 110 % what a great show.
Rick


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Oh YEAH !!!!!! that's what I call a CLASSIC rock show
Cheers
Pete


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I see the remainder of this tour has been cancelled due to Tyler taking a swan dive off the stage. 



> 14-Aug-09Aerosmith Regretfully Announce Cancellation of Remainder of Summer Tour
> 
> It is with great regret that AEROSMITH are canceling the remainder of their summer tour, it was announced today.
> 
> ...


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

would be cool if that little ol' band from Texas kept going... for 1/2 price :smile:


----------



## passenger (Feb 10, 2006)

puckhead said:


> would be cool if that little ol' band from Texas kept going... for 1/2 price :smile:


exactly what is in my mind...:food-smiley-004:


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

puckhead said:


> would be cool if that little ol' band from Texas kept going... for 1/2 price :smile:


I saw ZZ in Hamilton around 95 or so, and they were great. Billy had a monstrous tone.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

NB_Terry said:


> I saw ZZ in Hamilton around 95 or so, and they were great. Billy had a monstrous tone.


I saw them last year with the Stray Cats and the Pretenders. Odd line-up, but once the boys hit the stage..... showtime! I could watch the Reverend tune-up and would still be entertained. :bow:


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

ZZ are continuing on, in smaller venues, but it doesn't look as thought they're doing any Canadian dates. That sucks.

I was actually happy that I might get to see them without having to sit through 20 cheesy Aerosmith ballads.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah, my daughter is an Aerosmith fan and I bought her a couple of tickets to see them with a friend. Now we are awaiting our $500+ refund for the cancelled concert...she is bummed out and so are we...it would have been a perfect birthday gift for her, now it's back to the drawing board!
-Mikey


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

I saw the show in Vegas for this tour and it was my first time seeing ZZ Top. Very entertaining and AMAZING tone from Billy. Hopefully they will mosey on into Canada soon.


----------

